
The Fable of the Dragon-Tyrant - DC-3
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cZYNADOHhVY
======
lamename
Adapted from:
[https://nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html](https://nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html)

